# muddy fox



## wouterbiker (Dec 30, 2004)

can somebody give me some info on this muddy fox frame?

i dont even know what year it is.
i just looked great and was sheap.




























grtz, wouter


----------



## mosquitos (Feb 14, 2004)

its a muddy fox interactive, from '95 i think
very expensive at the moment (about 4000$ complete). one shock drive both front and rear suspension, and had some anti bob action (an early stable plateform)
very stiff lateraly but a bit heavy for a XC frame.
that is what is was said at the time


----------



## speedybiker (Sep 15, 2008)

It's a Muddy Fox interactive Comp, released in 1997. they were about £1999 new and came with shimano xt groupset i believe.. very nice bike... used to have one myself. If anybody has one for sale please let me know!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow..

Interesting machine, I'm sure you are super exited about your new find and you hands are shaking but can you please take proper in focus pictures of the frame and other details.

Ps: the front is very similar to what BMW calls a "televeler" and is being used on their motorcycles since 1993 with excellent results, very rigid, long lasting and with great antidive features.


----------



## Santercruz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi there all,

Well I've got a mint one siting in my entry.. still think it's the best looking bike ever made.. the fact when you brake hard the whole bike lowers makes it REAL stable to ride on the flat stuff..
.

PS this is of the bike before being upgraded.. looks a little different now.. 2008 X.0, XTR brakes, RAceface post, handlebars, XT crank, Middleburn rings....

Here's the thing.. this frame has NEVER been used off road.. from new... 

I'll get some more photos up if you like?

Take it easy

Dave


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Santercruz said:


> the fact when you brake hard the whole bike lowers makes it REAL stable to ride on the flat stuff..
> 
> Here's the thing.. this frame has NEVER been used off road.. from new...


That would explain why you think its a great bike.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

> still think it's the best looking bike ever made..


Doctor Frankenstien, your ride is ready. The 100 yard driveway ride to the lab is really taking it's toll on the tyres...egor


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

One shock for both front and rear?

That doesn't seem like it would work...


----------



## Santercruz (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok here we go...

It probably reads that I'm a tarmac jockey.. I'm not.. just sold my old GT STS I loving restored/upgraded and thrashed into the ground, sure the MF a mutant lookin thing but it was pushing the boundry way back when everyone was playing safe, back when muddy fox had more DH models than any other manufacturer!..back when they made real bikes.. the names been bought and raped by lesser companies since.. 

This doesnt ride like a Cannondale Scalpal... this is true, I haven't thrashed it off road because it's worth a lot mint and I love building bikes.. so I'm gonna enjoy Tricking it out, someone else can then thrash it if they want...

The single shock activates the rear at the same time as the front which means the bike will always stay level.. I hanent rode it loose stuff that will throw stones and chip the paintwork, I have took it to a skate park and over other things to see how it feels and I like it, like I say very stable at speed on the flat stuff...

Here's a pic of a Klein I built recently... Very light, very fast, I loved it...

Shoot a guy down why don't ya....



Take it easy


----------



## Santercruz (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry about the spelling there!

I know the klein has nothing to do with the thread, but this is another bike I bought in a bit of a state, and dragged into now land.. and it was used too guys.. just to show I'm not a rookie..

I've had more injuries on the bike than i can remember over the last 19 years of mountainbiking (Including a broken neck from attempting a 5' drop off when I was 10. Granted, not on a mountain bike then.. as there was no such thing..)

Too quick off the mark there boyos..

Take it easy..


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

That saddle would scare the $%)* out of my junk...:eekster:


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Santercruz said:


> .. just to show I'm not a rookie..
> 
> Too quick off the mark there boyos..
> 
> Take it easy..


Santercruz, Don't worry about that remark that implied you might not know a good bike when you see one. Before that post, I think three others more or less agreed with your assessment that the Interactive is a nice machine. I enjoyed seeing yours, thanks for posting it.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Santacruz...it's all good fun!

The muddy fox (isn't that along the lines of a dirty sanchez?) is quite a bike, and in great shape, I just wouldn't call it "pretty".


----------



## Santercruz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey KDXdog, no worries bud,

Sure she's maybe an acquired taste, a bit freaky, I just like stuff that's designed by some one thinking outside of the box you know.. It's one of the only attempts to get a full interactive suspension on the go, I like it for that.... not very often a concept bike goes into production pretty much unchanged!

The thing has soul.

Look after the oldies, one day we'll be retro parts ourselves!


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

The Muddy Fox Interactive Comp looks like the forefather of Whyte PRST's and BMW's Televeler similar concept bike.


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

Some innovative German firm like Nicolai, Liteville and Grossman also take their shots with linkage forks from Para another boutique German fork company


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

It seems to me that this thread should be moved to the Downhill - Freeride Forum! I'm having a difficult time seeing anything VRC about it...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Its going downhill, thats for sure.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Its going downhill, thats for sure.


Yepper!!!


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

Wait wait....if I put some canti's and Syncros on those bikes would they be consider vintage then.. :lol:


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Hardly.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> Hardly.


is it possible to be a vintage nut and a techno-weenie? I think some of those look kinda neat, namely that Nicolai. But yeah, not really vintage. Maybe retro with that Girvin-esque fork.

Whats the story on that fork and Nicolai? (cowering from the VRC tomatoes being thrown my way for asking. )


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> is it possible to be a vintage nut and a techno-weenie? (cowering from the VRC tomatoes being thrown my way for asking. )


No secret that you're both. I'll throw tomatoes at you anyway because it sounds fun.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> No secret that you're both. I'll throw tomatoes at you anyway because it sounds fun.


hey, last time we rode the trails you were on something pretty modern looking. 

and hey, the guys who built these cool bikes back then were also on the cutting edge in mtb advancement so i don't feel so bad.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> hey, last time we rode the trails you were on something pretty modern looking.


No doubt. I'm in the same boat as you are, though slightly less 'techy'.

The tomato throwing was unrelated to your comment.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> is it possible to be a vintage nut and a techno-weenie? I think some of those look kinda neat, namely that Nicolai. But yeah, not really vintage. Maybe retro with that Girvin-esque fork.
> 
> Whats the story on that fork and Nicolai? (cowering from the VRC tomatoes being thrown my way for asking. )


FB- anything is possible here, look at this thread I'm just trying to have some fun aside of the awesome things I have to do all day here at the office...


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Whats the story on that fork and Nicolai? (cowering from the VRC tomatoes being thrown my way for asking. )


That linkage fork on Nicolai is from a small boutique shop in Germany name ParaFork.

Typical with linkage forks, they max out around 4 inches of travel and from what I gather and also from talking to Brion at AMP Research (still around just not making bikes) once you go over 4" travel the linkage/arms need to be longer and associated components needs to be stronger/bigger/heavier. ParaFork is the only company that take the linkage fork concept and develope beyond the previous limits of 4" travel to a 5 & 6" travel all mountain/downhill fork. So if you want the handeling precision of a linkage design on your long travel trail bike, ParaFork is pretty much the only game in town, not cheap either ;-)

I would say if you want to match the rigid feel of a linkage fork from a traditional telescopic design you need to go dual crown with throu axil hub to get it but it'll weight a ton which the linkage design does not. For 4" or less travel linkage design still has its advantages. One good thing with those old Grivin/Noleen crosslink is that you can pretty much pop in the latest air or coil shock in there and presto! modernized. Much harder to update 90's Judy's to modern standard and enjoy all the advancement in shock technology.

The other benefit with linkage design is that as you brake and the shock compresses, you headtube angle/bike geometry does not change unlike traditional forks.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

fjyang said:


> That linkage fork on Nicolai is from a small boutique shop in Germany name ParaFork.
> 
> I would say if you want to match the rigid feel of a linkage fork from a traditional telescopic design you need to go dual crown with throu axil hub to get it but it'll weight a ton which the linkage design does not.


what does the 6" travel ParaFork weigh?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> what does the 6" travel ParaFork weigh?


Look at you with your fancy avatar.


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> what does the 6" travel ParaFork weigh?


Around 2,390g or 5.2lbs for 6" travel ParaFork


----------



## marc7061 (Apr 18, 2009)

hi mate 
i have an interactive frame for sale at the mo if u r still intrested in buying one 
on ebay Item number: 160329140527
my detailes are on there


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

it's good to see this thread come back to life.


----------



## mm78 (Aug 5, 2012)

Quick pic of my muddy fox intereactive ultra,all custom titanium pivots,some custom machined bushings made from phospher bronze,full xtr m950 and custom hope c2 disc brakes with 121 ceramics and hope bigun hubs,it does get used,jumped,raced and all in all,for an old bike it rides very well,I like


----------

